# Glennie Bunnies



## Kauko (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm thinking of heading a little north of Glennie tomorrow in search of some snowshoe. Never been hunting for hare, but seems like the perfect area (conifer everywhere) for them from what I've been reading. I've always hunted private property so I'm not to sure of procedure on where its Ok to park and access state land. I guess I'm just looking for some tips and if anyone thinks Huron north of Glennie is a lost cause?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I haven't seen a snowshoe up there in years. Enough years that I wouldn't be targeting them that's for sure. Go to the U.P.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We had some great pockets around Wurtsmith AB, Lewiston, Alpena and Presque Isle, Been many years though...


----------



## Kauko (Feb 15, 2016)

I've thrown the U.P. option around a few times. I was just trying not to make it an extremely long day, keeping it 3-4 hrs away instead of 5-6. A friend is letting me hunt his place in Curran, a big portion of it was logged in the past 5 years so I'm hoping I'll have a bit of luck.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't hurt to try but I spend a lot of time in those woods and cannot remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Kauko (Feb 15, 2016)

It may turn into a Squirrel hunt very quickly then.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Kauko said:


> It may turn into a Squirrel hunt very quickly then.


There ya go. Plenty of them. In fact that is about all I see when deer hunt


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Can't hurt to try but I spend a lot of time in those woods and cannot remember the last time I saw one.


Saw my first since I shot one as a teen in the 90s. Unfortunately it was just as it crossed under my bumper Saturday night.


----------

